# Ragnarok and Hades Journal.



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

In this journal you'll be able to read day by day updates, see pictures, and videos of Hades and Ragnarok. Vlog will be up in about 2 or 3 hours.

Will post if they one or both have made the trip. The breeder might of promised alive on arrival but never know how mail carriers are.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

Unboxing video. Sorry you missed me struggling to get the paper off the bags XD

Link


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I think I saw your video on FB! Congrats on the safe trip for your new boys!!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm glad your boys made it safely to you.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

awesome!


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

Alright due to circumstances(we are getting my shelf soon) I had to put the boys in a combined tank.
Magma and Nishibi are not together anymore. Magma is chilling out in a .5 gallon until I get crafting mesh to divide the tanks up.

Yeah I need crafting Mesh cause now Hades and Ragnarok are going at each other(not attacking just flaring).

Does Neko look like she goes crazy when I'm around cause seriously she does XD Remember the 2.5 gallons are temp tanks until December when I can get a 20g and divide it.
Link


----------

